# 1965 gto headliner insulation



## Katasta (Oct 18, 2010)

does anyone know how they installed this stuff from the factory? it almost looks like they glued it to the roof before they welded it together, the space between the braces and the roof are incredibly tight and the insulation is almost impossible to get out of there


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you trying to re-install insulation or take it off? I had no problem removing the old stuff from a '72 GTO, of course the roof was totally corroded. After installing a new roof, we installed a rattletrap product as an upgrade to the insulation. Advertised to work great on sound and temperature. It was easy to install and the headliner went on nicely afterwards.
Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The original "stuff" was Jute insulation (just like what's behind the firewall pad and under the carpet) glued on. It was in sheets. It generally just falls off pretty easily. When I redid my headliner 20 years ago, I left it out. I didn't hear of the great, peel and stick high tech insulation that's available today. I would definately use some Frost King, Fat Mat, Dynamat, rattletrap, or whatever, though....


----------

